# FR: I'm from India



## moe-moe

I want to say "I'm from India." I need to know (from a _native speaker_ of French, please) which is more correct:

- Je viens de l'Inde.
- Je viens d'Inde.

I need to know how to say it in a formal situation. For example, someone goes from India to France and talks to a business partner there.

Thanks!


----------



## ora8888

Je viens d'Inde is correct.


----------



## moe-moe

Thank you. Could you also say whether "de l'Inde" is actually wrong?


----------



## ora8888

Je viens de l'Inde is incorrect (or at least totally not natural to my ears if someone does say it is correct)


----------



## Micia93

I would say : "je suis *originaire* de l'Inde"
"je viens d'Inde" sounds weird I think


----------



## hersko1

pas forcément,
on dirait toujours "je suis originaire d'Inde"


----------



## Micia93

bien sûr, mais c'est le verbe "venir" qui n'est pas terrible ici
on dirait que la personne revient d'un voyage en Inde ...


----------



## Isashani

Lorsque l'on met "de l'Inde" ou "de la France", cela semble bizarre car on s'attend à un complément d'information... Comme par ex : Je viens de la France métropolitaine, ou de L'Inde occidentale ... etc Si on veut parler de la France ou de l'Inde en général, il vaut mieux dire je suis "originaire de France" ou "je viens d'Inde".


----------



## Micia93

Oui, c'est effectivement une remarque qui tient la route 
cependant, phonétiquement parlant, "je viens d'Inde" ne sonne pas très bien 
encore une fois, tout ceci est purement subjectif


----------



## moe-moe

Micia93 said:


> I would say : "je suis *originaire* de l'Inde"
> "je viens d'Inde" sounds weird I think


Thanks for your reply, but I did not mean "native" of India. That's what "originaire" would convey, right? I meant that I come from India (could have been born there or anywhere, it's not important).


----------



## Kinoka

Intéressant cet échange sur les habitudes et les évolutions de la langue  (pas toujours en bien d'ailleurs )

Mais pour en revenir à ta question moe-moe, oui "originaire" insinue que tu soit né dans le pays (ou que tout du moins tu y aies passé la plus grande partie de ta petite enfance...).


----------



## jann

[…] We also have the thread   FR: de France / de la France. […]


----------



## geostan

A l'origine on disait _des Indes_. Puis, lorsque j'ai appris le français, on disait _de l'Inde_. Je le dis toujours. _Je viens d'Inde_ me semble bizarre. On dit _la R_é_publique d'Autriche_, mais on dit bien _la R_é_publique de l'inde_. Et, pardonnez-moi Jann, mais selon le CNTRL, on dit aussi _originaire de l'Inde._


----------



## unmec

moe-moe said:


> I want to say "I'm from India."
> - Je viens de l'Inde.
> - Je viens d'Inde.


There are two meanings for this simple phrase:
I'm from India ie I have travelled from India
I'm from India ie I was born in India
so both Je viens de l'Inde and Je suis d'origine d'Inde are correct
But I think in the case of the Indian businessperson visiting l'Hexagon
"Je viens de l'Inde"

Geoff


----------



## moe-moe

Thanks, everyone! I conclude from the above discussion, and also based on my enquiries outside this forum, that

"Je viens d'Inde" is correct, but opinion is clearly divided as to whether "Je viens de l'Inde" is _incorrect_.
More people seem to find that "Je viens d'Inde" sounds awkward, and prefer the sound of "de l'Inde" to "d'Inde".
Thanks to Geostan, I checked the Prolex database of CNRTL and found that even this French government-funded project makes an exception for India (to say "de l'Inde") although the other countries whose names begin with a vowel don't take the definite article (Iran, Irak, Italie, Irlande, Indonésie).
I conclude "d'Inde" sounds awkward to most people is because l'Inde is the only country among the above whose name is monosyllabic and abrupt. It does not sound awkward to say "d'Italie" or "d'Iran".
Thanks again to everyone. […]


----------



## Stephen52

Micia93 said:


> Oui, c'est effectivement une remarque qui tient la route
> cependant, phonétiquement parlant, "je viens d'Inde" ne sonne pas très bien
> encore une fois, tout ceci est purement subjectif



D'accord. C'est une question *d'euphonie et de style.* On dit "je viens de l'Inde"
Sur le pont d'Avignon l'on y danse.....
Il me semble préférable de ne pas dire "dinde". C'est une espèce d'oiseau


----------

